# 2nd place in Action Shooting for the year



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Woohoo! Took 2nd place out of 36 in my range's pistol action shooting for the year. Took 9th out of 22 in the two gun competition.
They have some convoluted method of scoring that includes how many matches you attended (all for me) and a few other things. Not like I was one of the top shooters but I do ok for an old geezer.
CZ pistols rule!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good shooting boatnut.

Hey, noticed D.Lundy on the roster. Is that our very own OGF 'Lundy'?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I bet you would of won 1st place if you were shooting a GLOCK

nice shooting! I wish I could get into a pistol league, but my work schedule conflicts with the one at the club.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking good Mike. That sounds like some good times.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I bet you would of won 1st place if you were shooting a GLOCK
> 
> nice shooting! I wish I could get into a pistol league, but my work schedule conflicts with the one at the club.


Okay ez...gonna try to explain this by using examples in the shortest, most efficient way I can.

You can paint a house with a house broom and get the job done. But there are better brushs to do that job with...
...or...
...you can drive roofing nails with an 8lb sledge and get the job done. But that's just to much hammer...
...or...
...you an go moose hunting with a 22 and eventually get the job done. But we all know there are better guns suited for that job.

So the obvious moral of these examples are, that while there are various tools that are capable of getting a job done, some tools just get specific jobs done better than others.
Such is the case with shooting Glocks in competition. While it will eventually complete the match, there are much better pistols to do the job with.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

drinking at 6:40am is not the way to start the day fastwater..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have seen a few people with a Glock 34 equipped with an optic at a past event for the ECCL. The Glock trigger just flat out sucks for a competition unless you have it worked on.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Good shooting boatnut.
> 
> Hey, noticed D.Lundy on the roster. Is that our very own OGF 'Lundy'?


no, not the same. This guys younger and better looking, lol


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> I bet you would of won 1st place if you were shooting a GLOCK
> 
> nice shooting! I wish I could get into a pistol league, but my work schedule conflicts with the one at the club.


No farkin' way! The new CZ striker fired P10C ain't called the "Glock Killer" for nuttin'


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> drinking at 6:40am is not the way to start the day fastwater..






laynhardwood said:


> I have seen a few people with a Glock 34 equipped with an optic at a past event for the ECCL. The Glock trigger just flat out sucks for a competition unless you have it worked on.





boatnut said:


> No farkin' way! The new CZ striker fired P10C ain't called the "Glock Killer" for nuttin'


Agree with both of these.



boatnut said:


> no, not the same. This guys younger and better looking, lol


Okay! Again, good shooting...and I'm gonna leave the "younger and better looking" alone.


----------

